# Wal Mart now selling Schwinn Red Phantoms



## phantom (Jul 17, 2020)

Schwinn Phantom Cruiser Bike, single speed, 26-inch wheels, red, women's vintage style - Walmart.com
					

Free 2-day shipping on qualified orders over $35. Buy Schwinn Phantom Cruiser Bike, single speed, 26-inch wheels, red, women's vintage style at Walmart.com



					www.walmart.com
				



    $498 + Free Shipping


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hopefully the tires are decent quality so we can use them on vintage bikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 18, 2020)

Ride Vintage!


----------



## schwinnlax (Jul 18, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Ride Vintage!



I agree if you can find them and afford them.  Seems I'm always reading how vintage bikes such as Phantoms are "out there," but I don't seem to see them.  What am I missing?  Where is everyone seeing these 50's heavyweights for $500 - $1200?  Not trying to be critical, but sometimes I think it is disingenuous to tell someone a new or non-Chicago Schwinn is a piece of junk and they should buy vintage when there may be no vintage to be found at a reasonable price.  Clearly there is demand for these newer bikes, or they wouldn't make them.  The Stingrays and Krates they have been making the last few years sell out fairly quickly.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jul 18, 2020)

No men's model at that price??


----------



## the tinker (Jul 18, 2020)

There's plenty of Phantoms and other nice ballooners out there for very reasonable prices. One has to make contacts in this hobby to find them. The best place for that is at the big swaps. You meet people face to face. Everybody knows everybody else. Between the swaps and the CABE, word gets out who's into what and the old bikes come out of the woodwork to you. There's always deals, because guys are chasing their latest "dream" bike and they'll sacrifice part of their collection to get it. Or, they're older and getting out of the hobby, like myself, and decide to sell off their collection, like I did. As far as this stuff that's coming out of Communist  China today, it's pure junk, made for the Wallmart crowd, not for us on the CABE.  I wouldn't give the sweat off my ass for it. When the big swaps finally start up, after this covid crap, that's the pl;ace to go to buy vintage. Sellers that drag a truck-load of heavy ballooners half-way across the states are usually motivated. With the number of unemployed in this country, I think we'll start seeing some real bargains by this fall. As far as the price being too high, if your vintage bike has got to perfect, of course it's going to go at a premium. It's always that way.. . unless you steal it.


----------



## aryan (Jul 19, 2020)

do you guys think this bike will resell?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2020)

aryan said:


> do you guys think this bike will resell?




As in buying and then flipping it for more money?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 20, 2020)

This is not Walmart's bike, Walmart is just the chosen retail seller of this product by Schwinn because they are one of the largest retailers in the USA! It is just a bike made by the current Schwinn company to commemorate their 125th anniversary. Like it or not, these are the new Schwinn's of today's world, and nothing more! The new Schwinn Company is just riding the coattails of the former glory of the original iconic Schwinn Company! Now, it is all about marketing, and it has nothing to do with the "Quality" of the former Schwinn bikes. The glory days of American Built products are long behind us! And the fact that Walmart is selling them, has nothing to do with the quality of the bike!


----------



## cbustapeck (Jul 23, 2020)

It's a nice group of parts. Perhaps some will be used well and will be available with a bit of rust on the market for $200 in 10 years. I can see a lot of potential for a fun custom at that point.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 23, 2020)

They're out of stock. Money talks and BS walks. Love the review some caber left. LOL.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 23, 2020)

If you are bigger and heavier than the typical 10 year old kid, ride the vintage bikes.  These new ones are cheap, and will fall apart with a typical 200 lb rider.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Friends don't let friends ride cheap crap! Ride vintage V/r Shawn


----------

